# Please help trying to find mice breeder UK LONDON



## Emma Titheridge (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My story is long so I will try to cut it down somewhat .

I've been trying to find decent mice breeders in my area now for quite some time and I've had no luck I used to keep mice until slowly they all passed of old age bless them and since then I haven't found anyone who breeds the little darlings, it's got to the point where I feel I will no longer be able to keep them anymore It makes me sad, people say to me what's your hobby? What do you like Emma? My reply is I LOVE mice! They are the most adorable creatures ever! 

I have bought a new enclosure, enrichment, food, bedding everything and I'm just looking at a cage with no one in it 

Ideally I'd like a small group of girls maybe 3-4 as I like to keep groups I live in Hanworth, Middlesex London, United Kingdom 

If anyone out there could point me in the right direction I'd be very greatful if anyone would like to contact my directly, I hope I find someone soon! 

Thank You


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you tried looking in to rescues? Quite a few seem to have babies or youngsters on a regular basis


----------



## Emma Titheridge (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi there, yes i have and i cant find any around me ive tried everything  thanks


----------

